# Rebuild kit for '94-'95 RockShox Judy XC?



## brucoh (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a pair of '94-'95 or so RockShox Judy XC forks that are blown out and I'm wondering if there is any kind of rebuild kit I can get for these. I've looked at alot of different sites but no one seems to have anything going back that far. I'd rather rebuild them than buy new because of course of the money I'd save, but also because they are on an old Klein frame that has a 1" threaded headset so my options at a new pair are a little slim.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey,

I have a bunch of stuff to help you out. Let me know what internals you need (travel) and shoot me a PM. -John Y.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*Me too Me too Me too*

This is timely. I just picked up a used Judy XC that was attached to a sweet Reynolds 853 Joe Murray VooDoo Bizango frame. The elastomers were reduced to so much plastic powder. Bummer.

I don't know the year of the fock (or fork), but it uses the two stage system with a spring on top, plastic spacer, and then a longer elastomer at the end of the stack. It also has plastic knobs for adjusting preload, is white with red panels, if that's any help pinning its model year. The frame is a '99.

Anyone know where to get springs or new elastomers?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> ...but it uses the two stage system with a spring on top, plastic spacer, and then a longer elastomer at the end of the stack. It also has plastic knobs for adjusting preload, is white with red panels...


It's the type 2 spring system, from 1997.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Can anyone list some dimensions of the elastomer rods? Diameter & length, I might have some sources through work for some. Worth a shot.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.hippiesuspension.com/hippietechsuspension/
This should help. Jerry at Hippie-tech is rebuilding my 92 Rock Shox Mag 10 as we speak.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

konadownhill said:


> http://www.hippiesuspension.com/hippietechsuspension/
> This should help. Jerry at Hippie-tech is rebuilding my 92 Rock Shox Mag 10 as we speak.


Yeah. Hippietech. No doubt the best place for a rebuild. But I got a pretty rude reply from them when I inquired if they retail springs or elastomers for these older forks. Bottom line: They are ONLY available if you send in your fork for a $130 rebuild. Sure. A $7 spring is what I need, so I'll send it in for a rebuild. No thanks.

The search continues.


----------

